# franky (one piece) vs sasori (naruto)



## MayoWarrior13 (Oct 31, 2010)

franky before the two year training. sasori current state when he was fighting sakura.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Oct 31, 2010)

Wrong section

Franky has everything he needs to take Sasori.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 31, 2010)

Franky stomps and wrong section


----------



## Prowler (Oct 31, 2010)

poor Sasori


----------



## Zaru (Oct 31, 2010)

Franky has tons of strong ranged attacks and a bulletproof front, it's pretty obvious that Sasori is in big trouble here.

I'm not even sure how poison would work on a guy that's got cola for inner organs.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 31, 2010)

Is Franky magnetic?


----------



## The777Man (Oct 31, 2010)

Coup De Vent. GG Sasori.


----------



## enzymeii (Oct 31, 2010)

Poor metal Franky...

Sasori takes this in an unholy rape.


----------



## FireEel (Oct 31, 2010)

You guys do realise anything with metal is fucked if fighting Sasori?

The puppet master does funny things with Franky, then collects 44,000,000 Berries.


----------



## Omnirix (Oct 31, 2010)

Sasori isn't magnetic. Third Kazekage is 
Coup De Vent Sasori away before he summons.


----------



## Devil Kings (Oct 31, 2010)

FireEel said:


> You guys do realise anything with metal is fucked if fighting Sasori?
> 
> The puppet master does funny things with Franky, then collects 44,000,000 Berries.



You'll be surprise the denial of most when it comes to Naruto/One Piece.


----------



## Level7N00b (Oct 31, 2010)

This is a SUPA win for Franky.


----------



## enzymeii (Nov 1, 2010)

Heroic Trunks said:


> Sasori isn't magnetic. Third Kazekage is
> Coup De Vent Sasori away before he summons.



What makes you think summoning jutsu is slower than coup-de-vent?  That jutsu has insane speed.


----------



## Omnirix (Nov 1, 2010)

enzymeii said:


> What makes you think summoning jutsu is slower than coup-de-vent?  *That jutsu has insane speed*.


....................................
Link removed
Think of shooting duels, by the time Sasori drawn his scroll, Franky's arms are already pointing at him and fire rockets, anti-sea king shells ,bullets... and of course, coup de vent
Link removed


----------



## Nikushimi (Nov 1, 2010)

Franky uses Coup de Vent.

Sasori breaks apart.

Sasori puts himself back together.

Sasori whips out Sandaime Kazekage and rapes with electromagnetism.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 1, 2010)

sasoris parts wont be useful if its in pieces


----------



## Elite Ace (Nov 1, 2010)

Nikushimi said:


> Franky uses Coup de Vent.
> 
> Sasori breaks apart.
> 
> ...



fix'd

You shouldn't imply he can mess around with electricity too


----------



## Unknown (Nov 1, 2010)

Kirihara said:


> sasoris parts wont be useful if its in pieces



Sasori can restore himself in an isntant.
Magnetic control vs an steel guy...., Sasori rapes.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 1, 2010)

Guys

The puppet can control its own iron sand, not more, not less

He fought with the parent-puppets who used METAL WEAPONS, but did not block them using any sort of ability, but HIS OWN METAL WEAPONS

If you need more evidence that the puppet can't control foreign metal, then you should leave this thread


----------



## Blue (Nov 1, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Guys
> 
> The puppet can control its own iron sand, not more, not less
> 
> He fought with the parent-puppets who used METAL WEAPONS, but did not block them using any sort of ability, but HIS OWN METAL WEAPONS


Completely true.

But the issue remains that Sasori is pretty indestructible until you realize that breaking his tinkertoys isn't the solution.

3 Coup de Vents won't be enough. Even if the poison doesn't work (no reason why it shouldn't, Franky is a cyborg, not a robot) Iron Sand is a devastating attack. So is Hyakki no Souen, the 300 puppets technique.

Basically: Poison rape gg.


----------



## Teach (Nov 1, 2010)

CDV Sasori's head and heart explodes.


----------



## Mob (Nov 1, 2010)

Franky stomps


----------



## Respite (Nov 1, 2010)

Devil Kings said:


> You'll be surprise the denial of most when it comes to Naruto/One Piece.



you'd relise how much of a f*g you are if you dident wank naruto


----------



## Unknown (Nov 1, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Guys
> 
> The puppet can control its own iron sand, not more, not less
> 
> ...



Maybe because he wasn't using Kazekage's chakra at that time.
Anyway Franky's CdV can't kill Sasori, Sasori's iron sand or gas poison (Franky breaths) can kill Franky.

Sasori wins.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 1, 2010)

this is a bad thread. no matter if sasori can control all metal in the world franky is still faster than him.

he could pull out those big ass jutsus while franky's bullets are flying right?

no.


----------



## Devil Kings (Nov 1, 2010)

Respite said:


> you'd relise how much of a f*g you are if you dident wank naruto



Name calling, that's the best you got. If you weren't such an idiot you would see Sasori's winning this fight. Sasori has one weakness, and that's his heart, and last time i checked there was no prep.

Franky's a cyborg, that means he's half human, that means poison would kill him.

Sasori can reform himself, unless he's heart is pierce.

So stop being a tard, and think first, but let me guess you'll either call me a fanboy, and you'll claim you've been here longer, so that in titles you to being a better debater than me right.


----------



## Unknown (Nov 1, 2010)

jasper222 said:


> this is a bad thread. no matter if sasori can control all metal in the world franky is still faster than him.
> 
> he could pull out those big ass jutsus while franky's bullets are flying right?
> 
> no.



Even if Franky was faster, that he isn't, he doesn't have anything to kill Sasori.
Sasori can kill Franky on the other hand.

And about the speed, even Akatsuchi was summoning his Golem from high supersonic to low hypersonic speeds.


----------



## Respite (Nov 1, 2010)

Devil Kings said:


> Name calling, that's the best you got. If you weren't such an idiot you would see Sasori's winning this fight. Sasori has one weakness, and that's his heart, and last time i checked there was no prep.
> 
> Franky's a cyborg, that means he's half human, that means poison would kill him.
> 
> ...



Speaking of idiots, 
When did i state that Sasori was losing ?


----------



## Deer_Hunter_ (Nov 1, 2010)

Can his goddamed heart survive a Coup De Vent?

My logic says no...


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 1, 2010)

one cdv would shatter the puppets to pieces not like sakura punching but shatter like tiny bits sasori cant reform from that


----------



## Unknown (Nov 1, 2010)

Deer_Hunter_ said:


> Can his goddamed heart survive a Coup De Vent?
> 
> My logic says no...



CdV would push his heart, not destroy it. Then he would reform and finish Franky.


----------



## MakeEmum (Nov 1, 2010)

Franky intercept and fought a Soru expert plus bullet proof steel armor, Coup de vent destroys everything in sight, Anti seaking bazookas vaporizes his heart if it gets in it's blast radius


----------



## Xaosin (Nov 1, 2010)

Heroic Trunks said:


> ....................................
> Link removed
> Think of shooting duels, by the time Sasori drawn his scroll, Franky's arms are already pointing at him and fire rockets, anti-sea king shells ,bullets... and of course, coup de vent
> Link removed



Aw, this reminds me of a good old thread (Franky vs Akatsuki, where I argued for the former) I started back in my noob days .

I wonder when these noob days will end .


----------



## MakeEmum (Nov 1, 2010)

♥TheBearjew♥ said:


> Aw, this reminds me of a good old thread (Franky vs Akatsuki, where I argued for the former) I started back in my noob days .
> 
> I wonder when these noob days will end .



people had the idea of Franky soloing the Akatsuki? :/


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 1, 2010)

Franky punches Sasori. Sasori turns to paste. Can Sasori regenerate from paste?


----------



## Nikushimi (Nov 2, 2010)

Elite Ace said:


> fix'd
> 
> You shouldn't imply he can mess around with electricity too



It's flat-out stated that Sandaime Kazekage controls Satetsu by converting his chakra into an electromagnetic field. 



Zaru said:


> Guys
> 
> The puppet can control its own iron sand, not more, not less
> 
> ...



It was also flat-out stated that ninja tools were useless against Sandaime Kazekage because of his electromagnetism. The reason it wasn't used against the Mother and Father puppets was because Sasori hadn't even brought Satetsu out yet, so it wasn't in effect.



rawrawraw said:


> Franky punches Sasori. Sasori turns to paste. Can Sasori regenerate from paste?



Franky can't turn Sasori to paste, because A) Sasori's body is almost entirely artificial, and B) he shrugged off punches from Sakura (and the worst he ever had to show for it was a few small cracks on his cheek; she managed to segment his body, but none of the parts were damaged and he just reconstructed himself).


----------



## Shizune (Nov 2, 2010)

Can't Franky, like, take this in one blast?

Even if you absolutely disable all of Franky's ranged attacks, he lives in the stronger part of a world where you are absolutely irrelevant if you cannot casually evade/stop bullets, cannonballs and the like. Sasori's world's versions of guns and cannons are knives and throwing stars.

Franky is just tiers above Sasori. I don't quite recall the details of his electromagnetic control, but is it not reliant on the Kazekage puppet? I doubt Sasori would be in tact long enough to summon anything. Furthermore, I doubt Sasori's degree of metal control would be enough to stop Franky from simply wrecking him right off the bat.

And, as previously pointed out, he did not turn Chiyo and Sakura's own weapons against them, meaning claims that he will against Franky are largely baseless.


----------



## Unknown (Nov 2, 2010)

CdV would just push Sasori. He will restore in no time.
Franky's punchs aren't stronger than Sakura's with Sasori tanked without problems.
Franky's bullets won'teven pierce Sasori's body whose tanked Sakura's punchs.

Franky can't kill Sasori. Sasori can use poison or iron sand to kill Franky. Sasori rapes.


----------



## Orion (Nov 2, 2010)

Anti monster shell roasts sasori and obliterates his heart and then he uses fresh fire on the remains just to be sure.


----------



## Stilzkin (Nov 2, 2010)

Unknown said:


> CdV would just push Sasori. He will restore in no time.



This is just going to push him?:
Link removed


Here are all of Sakura's punches that I could find in Sakura's fight with Sasori:

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

None of them look beyond what Franky can do.

Looking at Franky's first coup de vent if he shoots it at Sasori it going to blow up his entire chest. 

The magnetic powers aren't too much of a threat when all it takes is one CdV to destroy it.



> Franky's bullets won't even pierce Sasori's body whose tanked Sakura's punchs.



Sasori took one of Sakura's punches which he fell apart to, thats not exactly tanking thats low class regeneration. If Franky starts shooting bullets at Sasori he could get lucky and shoot Sasori in the heart.

When I first saw this thread I thought Sasori would win but once I reread his fight with Sakura he isn't all that impressive.


----------



## Unknown (Nov 2, 2010)

Stilzkin said:


> This is just going to push him?:
> Link removed
> 
> 
> ...




Sakura's punchs are this strong:
alleyway

And they just were able to fo this:
alleyway

Franky can't crush Sasori's puppet body. His bullets and rockets won't destroy the puppet body with protects the heart.

Sasori will kill Franky with one of these:
alleyway
alleyway
alleyway

Also CdV does push, see how It defeated Fukuro.
Pushing attacks won't kill Sasori.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 2, 2010)

^ That image where she punches Sasori at the end is hardly suitable evidence for the power of her attacks, she channels chakra into her hands to improve the strength, that punch is clearly a regular one without the enhanced chakra, much like when she punched Sai.


----------



## Unknown (Nov 2, 2010)

Noitora said:


> ^ That image where she punches Sasori at the end is hardly suitable evidence for the power of her attacks, she channels chakra into her hands to improve the strength, that punch is clearly a regular one without the enhanced chakra, much like when she punched Sai.



In both cases, when she punched Sai and when she punched Sasori, her punchs were as strong as ever.
If not look at this other punch:
alleyway
alleyway
alleyway
That's what will happen if Franky goes for the close range.


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Nov 2, 2010)

....


----------



## Shoddragon (Nov 2, 2010)

franky uses coup de vent, on sasori. the heart seal is destroyed along with sasori's body. /thread.


----------



## Unknown (Nov 2, 2010)

Sasori uses some gas poison, Franky dies /thread.


----------



## SilverSavio (Nov 2, 2010)

Unknown said:


> Sasori uses some gas poison, Franky dies /thread.



Franky counters with Coup de Vent. It's super effective!


----------



## Unknown (Nov 2, 2010)

SilverSavio said:


> Franky counters with Coup de Vent. It's super effective!



Sasori uses iron sand universe is auto win.


----------



## SilverSavio (Nov 2, 2010)

Franky uses Franky Invincible and disables auto win.


----------



## Unknown (Nov 2, 2010)

SilverSavio said:


> Franky uses Franky Invincible and disables auto win.



Sasori calls Robin and she crush Franky's manhood. Frabky autolose.


----------



## SilverSavio (Nov 2, 2010)

Franky calls Chiyo to give him a hug with swords. Auto lose disengaged.


----------



## Unknown (Nov 2, 2010)

If Sakura isn't there Chiyo gets killed along with Franky.


----------



## SilverSavio (Nov 2, 2010)

Why? Franky just uses Coup de Vent. It's SUPER effective. And everyone lives. Except Sasori. He dies.


----------



## Stilzkin (Nov 2, 2010)

Unknown said:


> Sakura's punchs are this strong:
> alleyway



That is not stronger than Franky's CdV

Can Sakura even break steel?



> And they just were able to fo this:
> alleyway



Even you must realize that punch didn't seem that hard. Sakura seemed pretty exhausted at that point if she was putting chakra in to her punch it may not have been that much.



> Franky can't crush Sasori's puppet body. His bullets and rockets won't destroy the puppet body with protects the heart.



You mean like how Chiyo's puppets broke his body before stabbing his heart? Don't act like his heart part is small and hidden, its this huge round thing on his chest.



> Sasori will kill Franky with one of these:
> Link removed
> Link removed
> Link removed



Poison gas isn't going to work against the guy who's main attack is to shoot air.



> Also CdV does push, see how It defeated Fukuro.
> Pushing attacks won't kill Sasori.



Yes it does "push", you could say any blunt attack "pushes"
Link removed

Look at the left corner, in the spot he actually shot you can see a hole. Thats steel too and is much more impressive than any sword strike from Chiyo's puppets which had no problem piercing Sasori's heart.


----------



## hammer (Nov 2, 2010)

franky uses franky hentai


----------



## Unknown (Nov 2, 2010)

Stilzkin said:


> That is not stronger than Franky's CdV
> 
> Can Sakura even break steel?
> 
> ...



Sakura's punch creates more presure in a single point than CdV, also It doens't matter if Sakura is exahusted, her punchs are based on chakra, she had enough chakra to use medical ninjutsu that needs a lot of chakra, so she punched like the first showed scan.

Sakura can break steel, yeah. Also Chiyo's puppet are master pieces able to cut steel as if It was butter, even the weakest one.

CdV is a wind blast, Sasori would be pushed, his body parts would separate, and he will restore them.
Also Franky doens't know where Sasori has his heart.

Sasori takes this with Iron sand.


----------



## Heavenly King (Nov 2, 2010)

so much hate for naruto i tell you


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 2, 2010)

This belongs in the Manga/Anime Battledome.


----------



## Orion (Nov 2, 2010)

Again how is Sasori surviving a bunch of Anti monster shells to the chest?


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 2, 2010)

Lol another HST thread.


----------



## SilverSavio (Nov 2, 2010)

A great thread to get the +1s I've been needing


----------



## Shoddragon (Nov 2, 2010)

Orion said:


> Again how is Sasori surviving a bunch of Anti monster shells to the chest?




this should be renamed "how many of franky's weapons can sasori fit in between his asscheeks" because either way sasori is getting raped.


----------



## Ptath (Nov 3, 2010)

Comparing OP battles to Naruto is pointless as the two worlds follow completely different rules. The best a coup de vent can do is knock a target into a wall thereby making them roll their eyes back and lose a few teeth while satetsu kaihou can literally rip you to pieces. 

Franky has never killed anyone. He failed to finish off Nero and a point blank CdV didn't even leave a mark on Fukurou. Sasori has killed 2 kazekages and conquered an entire country as well is killed hundreds of people to use as human puppets.

Sorry to buzz kill.

Besides, one poison pin hitting Franky's back via Hiruko needle barrage = Franky poisoned.


----------



## SilverSavio (Nov 3, 2010)

Ptath said:


> Comparing OP battles to Naruto is pointless as the two worlds follow completely different rules. The best a coup de vent can do is knock a target into a wall thereby making them roll their eyes back and lose a few teeth while satetsu kaihou can literally rip you to pieces.
> 
> Franky has never killed anyone. He failed to finish off Nero and a point blank CdV didn't even leave a mark on Fukurou. Sasori has killed 2 kazekages and conquered an entire country as well is killed hundreds of people to use as human puppets.
> 
> ...



Did you miss the part where Franky destroyed a steel crane with his CdV? How about the part where Fudurou was basically buried in the ground? I would count that as a mark and a survivability feat for Fudurou.

To survive the needle barrage all Franky needs to do is become invincible (i.e. laying on the ground)


----------



## Rache (Nov 3, 2010)

Ptath said:


> Comparing OP battles to Naruto is pointless as the two worlds follow completely different rules. The best a coup de vent can do is knock a target into a wall thereby making them roll their eyes back and lose a few teeth while satetsu kaihou can literally rip you to pieces.
> 
> Franky has never killed anyone. He failed to finish off Nero and a point blank CdV didn't even leave a mark on Fukurou. Sasori has killed 2 kazekages and conquered an entire country as well is killed hundreds of people to use as human puppets.
> 
> ...



Blah blah blah i wank Naruto. Naruto durability is shit tier, nin still getting taken out by kunais. Franky survived a massive explosion when he set off Vegapunks lab. Also CDV sent a pacifista 100s of meters away.  Also Franky is at least supersonic, while Sasori has shitall speed feats.

Go educate yourself. 

Link removed


----------



## Unknown (Nov 3, 2010)

supercell said:


> Blah blah blah i wank Naruto. Naruto durability is shit tier, nin still getting taken out by kunais. Franky survived a massive explosion when he set off Vegapunks lab. Also CDV sent a pacifista 100s of meters away.  Also Franky is at least supersonic, while Sasori has shitall speed feats.
> 
> Go educate yourself.
> 
> Link removed



Blablabla OBD's popularity fallacy  blablabla

Most of Jounin have block durability, most of them tanked Pain's ST.

Also don't compare cutting da,mage with blunt force.

Franky can't kill Sasori. 

Sasori takes this.


----------



## Rache (Nov 3, 2010)

Unknown said:


> Blablabla OBD's popularity fallacy  blablabla
> 
> Most of Jounin have block durability, most of them tanked Pain's ST.
> 
> ...



Unknown smokes the big one.


----------



## Ptath (Nov 3, 2010)

SilverSavio said:


> Did you miss the part where Franky destroyed a steel crane with his CdV? How about the part where Fudurou was basically buried in the ground? I would count that as a mark and a survivability feat for Fudurou.
> 
> To survive the needle barrage all Franky needs to do is become invincible (i.e. laying on the ground)



For all you know he hit an important support of the crane causing it to collapse. Selective interpretation is fun.
Don't take the Fukurou thing literally.. I was just pointing out that Franky has never killed anyone and therefore has no means of doing so since the majority of OP 'defeats' involve comical looking knock outs. Naruto characters, on the other hand, actually go for the kill.

This implies Franky has knowledge; which he doesn't. His opening move would most likely involve charging at Sasori with a strong right which would be the end of Franky. We would never waste cola on a CdV off the bat.


----------



## Ptath (Nov 3, 2010)

supercell said:


> Blah blah blah i wank Naruto. Naruto durability is shit tier, nin still getting taken out by kunais. Franky survived a massive explosion when he set off Vegapunks lab. Also CDV sent a pacifista 100s of meters away.  Also Franky is at least supersonic, while Sasori has shitall speed feats.
> 
> Go educate yourself.
> 
> Link removed



As Mallegan has shown, durability doesn't mean shit if you're poisoned. 50k beri bounty get taken out with pistols in OP, whats your point? Did the CdV damage the pacifista? Well aware that it has a strong push, but that's about all it has.

Using a plot device to warrant a change in the appearance of a character as a tanking feat = hilarious. Fact of the matter is that OP is way more 'cartoony' than Naruto. 

It's like arguing Wile E. Coyote being top tanking tier.


----------



## Unknown (Nov 3, 2010)

supercell said:


> Unknown smokes the big one.



Except that most of Konoha Jounin survived Pain's ST and CST and only a few hundreds were saved by Katsuyu.
Shikamaru for example survived CST on his own without Katsuyu's help. CST is mid city busting (5 km diameter)


----------



## Rache (Nov 3, 2010)

Ptath said:


> As Mallegan has shown, durability doesn't mean shit if you're poisoned. 50k beri bounty get taken out with pistols in OP, whats your point? Did the CdV damage the pacifista? Well aware that it has a strong push, but that's about all it has.
> 
> Using a plot device to warrant a change in the appearance of a character as a tanking feat = hilarious. Fact of the matter is that OP is way more 'cartoony' than Naruto.
> 
> It's like arguing Wile E. Coyote being top tanking tier.



You're comparing Mallegan's poison to Sasori? You mad? They're totally different Mallegan's smothering a whole crew, were as Sasori transfered via a kunai that Franky wont even get hit by? There's also the fact that you're comparing one of the most offensively adept character against another who was taking out by a prepubescent girl and an ancient hag?

Speed hasn't even been equalized and you're trying to argue this.

Everyone knows Bounty =/= power level.

Now using plot as an excuse? You're ignoring cannon; oh it made me laugh it obviously doesn't count. In fact going by your logic we should ignore every Franky feat because that's his theme.

Also toonforce is reality warping, obviously you're new to this if you don't even know that.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 3, 2010)

supercell said:


> who was taking out by a prepubescent girl and an ancient hag?



I love this kind of argument because there are prepubescen girls and ancient hags in fiction that would beat, rape and humiliate all your favorite characters


----------



## Rache (Nov 3, 2010)

Zaru said:


> I love this kind of argument because there are prepubescen girls and ancient hags in fiction that would beat, rape and humiliate all your favorite characters



But they're not Sakura or Chiyo


----------



## Zaru (Nov 3, 2010)

Correction: The only person alive that knows how to fight with and against puppets properly (Kankuro is fodder), and one of two characters in the manga that are able to hold out against his poison... with prep.

And then it was implied that Sasori let himself be killed, and he hadn't used his last scroll either. So cool story bro 

Not even saying he wins this, as I already made clear. But that argument is moot.


----------



## Rache (Nov 3, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Correction: The only person alive that knows how to fight with and against puppets properly (Kankuro is fodder), and one of two characters in the manga that are able to hold out against his poison... with prep.
> 
> And then it was implied that Sasori let himself be killed, and he hadn't used his last scroll either. So cool story bro



New Can(n)on in action


----------



## Unknown (Nov 3, 2010)

And still Sasori wins. CdV would just push Sasori as It pushed Fukuro, but in Sasori's case he'll restore himself.
Guns won't damage his puppet body. 
And Franky isn't as strong as Sakura.

Sasori takes this.
Also Franky isn't faster than Sasori. Tendo (about Sasori's level) dodged the mach 5.3 FRS. Franky is about base Luffy's level, who was calc at mach 3 in Amazon Lily.


----------



## Rache (Nov 3, 2010)

Unknown said:


> And Franky isn't as strong as Sakura.



Normally i'd just ignore trolls like you but this made me laugh.


----------



## Unknown (Nov 3, 2010)

supercell said:


> Normally i'd just ignore trolls like you but this made me laugh.



Ah.... surely Franky has show feats similar to Sakura's punching the 15 meters iron sand block, or to Sakura punching the 25 meters bedrock and breaking it apart.


----------



## Ptath (Nov 3, 2010)

supercell said:


> You're comparing Mallegan's poison to Sasori? You mad?



That's not what i said.



supercell said:


> They're totally different Mallegan's smothering a whole crew, were as Sasori transfered via a kunai that Franky wont even get hit by?



IIRC franky just needs a to get hit in the back as it's not metal plated - Hiruko's arm hits from all directions. Iron sand can cover the entire zone and reach Franky's blind spots/ lock his joints/ manipulate via electromagnetism.



supercell said:


> There's also the fact that you're comparing one of the most offensively adept character against another who was taking out by a prepubescent girl and an ancient hag?



Yeah well at least he wasn't taken out off-panel.



supercell said:


> Everyone knows Bounty =/= power level.



True but my point is there's fodder in every manga. When was the last time a kunai killed anyone in Naruto? 



supercell said:


> Now using plot as an excuse? You're ignoring cannon; oh it made me laugh it obviously doesn't count. In fact going by your logic we should ignore every Franky feat because that's his theme.



Yes, it shouldn't count as it was a comic relief moment. There's a difference between serious and non serious Franky. Do Sanji's nose bleeds count as speed feats to you also? 
All I'm saying is that you can't really compare feats between the two manga because of the drastically different rules they follow. 'Toonforce' allows huge tanking feats, which is a broken mechanic in some of these match-ups.



supercell said:


> Also toonforce is reality warping, obviously you're new to this if you don't even know that.


 I am and am finding it quite ridiculous. Pokemon vs marvel? wtf am i reading.


----------



## SilverSavio (Nov 3, 2010)

Ptath said:


> For all you know he hit an important support of the crane causing it to collapse. Selective interpretation is fun.
> Don't take the Fukurou thing literally.. I was just pointing out that Franky has never killed anyone and therefore has no means of doing so since the majority of OP 'defeats' involve comical looking knock outs. Naruto characters, on the other hand, actually go for the kill.
> 
> This implies Franky has knowledge; which he doesn't. His opening move would most likely involve charging at Sasori with a strong right which would be the end of Franky. We would never waste cola on a CdV off the bat.



And the other side of the coin is for all I know he blew down all of the crane, supposing is a two way road you know. 
Did Franky _need_ to kill Fukurou after he put him in the ground? He seemed to be totally unconscious and defeated. And all of fiction would be a bleak place if every character kills every character they beat.

This does not imply Franky has knowledge. This is assuming bloodlust is on because the OP did not put it there, and CdV is the strongest weapon Franky has.


----------



## Unknown (Nov 3, 2010)

CdV would do to Sasori what It did to Fukurou, the difference will be that It won't be directed toward the floor. Sasori will survive it while Franky will get weaker.

Sasori wins.


----------



## SilverSavio (Nov 3, 2010)

CdV has some great impact force as demonstrated with the metal crane. And since you brought it up we must look at the environment to how it can potentially affect Sasori as well as several other factors. *Beware wall of text*

Link removed
Link removed
If the human is object 2, and the force is 686 newtons, and the distance between the objects is 100 meters, object 1 (Wankgetto) must weigh in at 1.4686928633516E+15 kilograms AKA 1.4 trillion metric tons.

Franky here blows one of the PXs away from himself. Then the PX proceeds to bounce off of several trees. Kuma is a tall enough look over pole-vault poles and since PXs are based on him they are the same height. For the pacifistas there must be a lot of hardware installed to make it very durable, shoot lasers, and identify targets. Which means that Pacifistas weight a good deal. And since Franky has shown the capability to blow down a metal crane and  shoot a pacifista for a good distance. 

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

Sasori is 164cm tall. The visibly used equipment during the fight is the stomach stinger, the back arm blades, and a flamer thrower/water hose. All that though pales in comparison to a pacifista in size and hardware. The pacifista is four times larger then Sasori and is most likely denser to tank all those hits from the Strawhats.


Now to consider the fighting arena of Franky and Sasori. Since the OP didn't list where it was it's in the standard place of hyperbolic time chamber. In that case he gets blown far away and possibly cannot find his way back. 

If we put the fight in a mangrove like in Sabaody, then Sasori gets to be flung into a tree potentially damaging everybody part and his heart container. 

If we put the fight in the cave in 272, then Sasori gets to be flung into a wall potentially damaging everybody part and his heart container.


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Nov 3, 2010)

Aside from the poisonous gas and Iron Sand, I don't see Franky getting hurt.

I'd say Franky takes this 6-7/10.


----------



## Unknown (Nov 3, 2010)

Sasori is smaller than a Pacifista, but he can survive being pushed like the Pacifista was.
If Franky use CdV half of his pwer will be gone.
And Sasori will have the upper hand.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Nov 3, 2010)

Lol at people not understanding CdV

Heres what happens:

Franky blitzes and smashes Hiruko like nothing. Sasori tries to summon something but Franky lits his ass on fire. Hows his heart gonna survive that? Franky has gun fire and CdV which just overwhelms Sasori. Open your eyes people.


----------



## SilverSavio (Nov 3, 2010)

Unknown said:


> Sasori is smaller than a Pacifista, but he can survive being pushed like the Pacifista was.
> If Franky use CdV half of his pwer will be gone.
> And Sasori will have the upper hand.



So where's your proof for that claim?


----------



## Unknown (Nov 4, 2010)

In Sasori tanking Sakura's punch at blank point.

Also Franky isn't faster than Sasori.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 4, 2010)

punches are always point black except when the power is shockwave


----------



## Unknown (Nov 4, 2010)

The thing is that sasori tanked Sakura's punch, he couldn't move or protect himself or block it, he totally tanked it without being damaged.


----------



## Shoddragon (Nov 4, 2010)

suddenly that makes him as durable as a pacifista that took a combined mugiwara assaut+ a gear 3 attack to finish it off?


----------



## SilverSavio (Nov 4, 2010)

Sasori didn't tank that. He fell to pieces to avoid the damage that Sakura was going to deal to him. Sasori did this because, as you said, he couldn't move or protect himself. It was an effective move to since he took away all resistance his body was going to give in taking the punch.


----------



## Unknown (Nov 4, 2010)

SilverSavio said:


> Sasori didn't tank that. He fell to pieces to avoid the damage that Sakura was going to deal to him. Sasori did this because, as you said, he couldn't move or protect himself. It was an effective move to since he took away all resistance his body was going to give in taking the punch.



I was talking about the punch he tanked at the end of he fight.
And no he isn't as durable as a Pacifista, but he can separate his peppeu body parts to counter the pressure and then restore.


----------



## SilverSavio (Nov 4, 2010)

Umm...Sakura only hit Sasori's body once. There is no later punch that he tanked.


----------



## Orion (Nov 4, 2010)

You have yet to come up with a counter to Anti-monster shell spam.


----------



## Unknown (Nov 4, 2010)

SilverSavio said:


> Umm...Sakura only hit Sasori's body once. There is no later punch that he tanked.



Link removed


----------



## Orion (Nov 4, 2010)

An exhausted Sakura who we are not even sure used chakra to amplify the hit,still doesn't explain how Fresh fire and Anti-monster shells aren't going to set sasori on fire and destroy his heart.


----------



## Unknown (Nov 4, 2010)

Orion said:


> An exhausted Sakura who we are not even sure used chakra to amplify the hit,still doesn't explain how Fresh fire and Anti-monster shells aren't going to set sasori on fire and destroy his heart.



Sasori himself can use fire, he is fire proof.
Anti monster shell? Scans of that please.
Anyway Sakura had enough chakra to use some medical ninjutsus after that, medical ninjutsus require a lot of chakra according Tsunade. So burden of proof It's up to you toprove that Sakura didn't hit him with all his strenght.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 4, 2010)

Unknown said:


> Sasori himself can use fire, he is fire proof.



Lol what

Anyone who can use Katon is immune to fire? Cool story brophistoteles


----------



## Orion (Nov 4, 2010)

Unknown said:


> Sasori himself can use fire, he is fire proof.
> Anti monster shell? Scans of that please.
> Anyway Sakura had enough chakra to use some medical ninjutsus after that, medical ninjutsus require a lot of chakra according Tsunade. So burden of proof It's up to you toprove that Sakura didn't hit him with all his strenght.



Using fire doesn't make you fire proof.

Lets see she hits Sasori's puppet known for its super strong defense and shatters it, she hits him and he scatters into pieces then she later hits him and it barely cracks him..its rather obvious her punches at the end were not on the same level as the beginning of the fight.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 4, 2010)

Unknown said:


> Sasori himself can use fire, he is fire proof.



You should jump off a cliff for that


----------



## Darklyre (Nov 4, 2010)

God Movement said:


> You should jump off a cliff for that



But according to Unknown's logic, if you can jump off a curb then jumping off a cliff would do no damage to you.


----------



## Stilzkin (Nov 4, 2010)

Its ridiculous that Unknown is still arguing this:

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 4, 2010)

Locking since it's over 4 pages.


----------

